
Alphabet spent more than $1.3B last quarter on ‘other bets’ - lawrenceyan
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18211177/alphabet-google-earnings-q4-2018-moonshot-other-bets-spending
======
banku_brougham
I like to think at least once there was a secret group that built cabbage
cannons (at scale).

